# older than old skool, yo! (ebay find)



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

helluva deal... any o' j00s guys still run an A-series?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33615&item=7921081531&rd=1


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Lazarus_023 said:


> helluva deal... any o' j00s guys still run an A-series?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33615&item=7921081531&rd=1


too bad he won't ship.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Wow, that'd make an awesome gokart motor!


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> too bad he won't ship.


contact him, see if he will if you make the arrangements. oh, and CLEAN OUT YOUR PM BOX!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Lazarus_023 said:


> contact him, see if he will if you make the arrangements. oh, and CLEAN OUT YOUR PM BOX!


i did. NF's was kind enough to send me an email telling me you tried to to PM me. It's all emptied out.

Seriously, If i could scrape up the $$ I'd be on it. I need a new A15, but the A14 is very similar.

i'll keep an eye on it.

i'd really like to wait and have an e15t/e16s(i) in the datsun 210.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Maybe the classic Datsun guys might want a heads-up on this one


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

bII said:


> Maybe the classic Datsun guys might want a heads-up on this one


hah! B11sleeper *is* the classic datsun guy. all those 510 goons have L-series. to hell with 'em

but you could let them kno, now, couldn't ya?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

well in most people's opinion a classic datsun is a 510 or a b210. I have a lowly datsun 310. It's virtually a sentra it just happens to be RWD which is why it rulez.

L series engines are classic. A series are... hmm small

I posted it over to the datto forum.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Lazarus_023 said:


> hah! B11sleeper *is* the classic datsun guy. all those 510 goons have L-series. to hell with 'em
> 
> but you could let them kno, now, couldn't ya?


Touche, you're right, every dude *wants* an L-series, or an SR, which seems the engine de jour (kinda like every Civic guy wants a B-series?).

Anywhoo, the only reason I thought to tell them was b/c I hang out at the 1200 Datsun forum from time to time; they have lots of info on DGV weber and other dinosaur technology. Many of them seem to still run the A-Series with what looks like some success.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

bII said:


> Maybe the classic Datsun guys might want a heads-up on this one



Yes, and it will be more appropriate for them to know about it too  lol


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> well in most people's opinion a classic datsun is a 510 or a b210. I have a lowly datsun 310. It's virtually a sentra it just happens to be RWD which is why it rulez.
> 
> L series engines are classic. A series are... hmm small
> 
> I posted it over to the datto forum.


Nothing wrong with A-series gentlemen.  I just finished up this monster A15 with 79mm Subaru Justy pistons in it. I bored it .125" over! [yes, a buck and a quarter over].







Final displacement: 1608cc. 










By the way B11sleeper, you have a model *B*310 [a.k.a. a '79 to '82 Datsun 210]. And it is not lowly at all!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

that is why blownb310 continues to be da man!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

that's a nice A16! It's gonna make some good power.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> Nothing wrong with A-series gentlemen.  I just finished up this monster A15 with 79mm Subaru Justy pistons in it. I bored it .125" over! [yes, a buck and a quarter over].
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that thing seems to be going side draugh too hummm...cant wait to see it running :thumbup:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> that thing seems to be going side draugh too hummm...cant wait to see it running :thumbup:


Thanks guys,
Now I have to figure out what I am going to do for a brake master cylinder setup. The stock master cylinder and booster seen in the picture has to be removed to clear the twin 40mm Dellorto carbs. I guess I'll have to go with a race car type system under the dash. Anybody ever seen this type of setup, or have any ideas for me?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it seems like tilton makes something that will work perhaps. check them out for pedal boxes and such.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Holy Schnikeys! That's the COOLEST!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Will it clear w/out the vacuum booster? Or you can try something like this: http://www.bryanf.com/510/brakes.htm looks slick (probably expensive).


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

Anything a-series rocks. I had a 77 b210 in highschool up here in michigan and that was in the 1996. I had the twin hitachi carbs and the gx comp head with double valve springs and a mild cam and motorsports headers on it. It was an a15 short block that my uncle had laying around since his days has a datsun parts manager it only had like 15 miles or so on it. All I have to say is 7500 rpm all day long kicks ass especially when hardly anyone knows what your driving. By the way I still have the motor and the 5-speed  Jim


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

bII said:


> Will it clear w/out the vacuum booster? Or you can try something like this: http://www.bryanf.com/510/brakes.htm looks slick (probably expensive).


No, it won't clear even with the vacuum booster removed. There isn't room for either in there. *Thanks* very much for the 510 link. That Tilton setup looks like just what I need. Ain't gonna be easy or cheap though...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

4nismospeed said:


> Anything a-series rocks. I had a 77 b210 in highschool up here in michigan and that was in the 1996. I had the twin hitachi carbs and the gx comp head with double valve springs and a mild cam and motorsports headers on it. It was an a15 short block that my uncle had laying around since his days has a datsun parts manager it only had like 15 miles or so on it. All I have to say is 7500 rpm all day long kicks ass especially when hardly anyone knows what your driving. By the way I still have the motor and the 5-speed  Jim


Jim,
Thanks for the note. Wow, a B210 in Michigan? That's just as unusual as me having mine in upstate, NY. You rarely see any left in the salt belt areas. Did your b210 rust away and you saved the engine and trans? Did the twin SU's clear the brake master setup?


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

Of course the carbs cleared the master cyl ....Thats what they had stock in japan for the a12 gx motor. I had separate k&n filters on each of them. Its like very old school jdm stuff. The cyl. head had absolutely no smog hook ups and the ports were about 1.5 times larger than the stock one. I remember when I got the car and the parts my uncle telling me about the head which was still in the original datsun box from japan that some guys would give they're right arm for that thing and I was like ok what ever but now i understand. Unfortunately after 2 years of driving the b210 a piston cracked and I had to get another car. My uncle asked if he could take the car back which he sold to me for exactly $1 and build a circle track car out of it. Which after doing alot of thinking I let it go which I deeply regret today. So while I was driving my new 91' sentra him and his friend set out to build it for the 4cyl circle track class. But after they stripped the car down and stuffed a cage in it and got it about 75% done they changed the rules and wouldn't let anything other than domestics race. So i got the car back which had nothing street legal left on it like lights and windows and yanked the motor and tranny and anything else worth keeping and sent it to the crusher. I would have kept it but I figured that trying to find all the parts would be harder than just getting another car from out west. Sorry for the long story.
It brings back alot of memories.... Theres nothing like hitting close to 130mph in a b210. Jim


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

so getting a nismo GX head and cam for my A15 would be a worthwhile investment then


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

4nismospeed said:


> Of course the carbs cleared the master cyl ....Thats what they had stock in japan for the a12 gx motor. I had separate k&n filters on each of them.


Yes, but don't forget that the cars in Japan are RHD. Naturally the carbs would clear the master in that case.







Anyway, thanks for the story. It wasn't too long. I enjoyed it! I'm willing to bet that the reason your A15 cracked a piston is because of detonation from insufficient octane. The Nismo GX head works out to far too high a compression ratio for today's pump gas.


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

Good call on the right hand drive. But none the less I had plenty of room with those carbs. I don't think it was the compression since the a15 had stock 
pistons with like 8.5:1 compression and even with the gx head it should have been fine since I always ran 93 octane. But hey maybe I got some low octane somewhere and the little beast couldn't handle it. But now its rebuilt and ready for a new car. I really want another hatch back hopefully I can locate one and then not only have the motor but also put some z brakes on it and set it on the ground with some suspension thats worthy of the 
motor. Then I will kill some of the newer rides at the track with a lowly 
pushrod 1.5.  Jim


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

4nismospeed said:


> Good call on the right hand drive. But none the less I had plenty of room with those carbs. I don't think it was the compression since the a15 had stock
> pistons with like 8.5:1 compression and even with the gx head it should have been fine since I always ran 93 octane. But hey maybe I got some low octane somewhere and the little beast couldn't handle it. But now its rebuilt and ready for a new car. I really want another hatch back hopefully I can locate one and then not only have the motor but also put some z brakes on it and set it on the ground with some suspension thats worthy of the
> motor. Then I will kill some of the newer rides at the track with a lowly
> pushrod 1.5.  Jim


Sounds great Jim!

In case you'd like to see really nicely built B210, you could check out Will's car in the UK HERE When you get there, click on "gallery" and then on "B210 (the 180Y) turbo". Now *that's* a cool B210!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Jim,
You had the GX head and intake sytem on your old B210, but did you complete the package with the dual outlet A12GX Euro exhaust manifold on it too?


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

Nope I had the even better Datsun/Nissan comp. 4 into 1 header with 2-1/2
exhaust which pretty much erased my low end torque but up around 6k rpm and beyond it made plenty of power.  Jim


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

4nismospeed said:


> Nope I had the even better Datsun/Nissan comp. 4 into 1 header with 2-1/2
> exhaust which pretty much erased my low end torque but up around 6k rpm and beyond it made plenty of power.  Jim


Thanks for the reply. Years ago I had that beautifully designed chrome Nismo header too. I never ran it on the street though. It was on my B210 Honeybee drag car. :thumbup:








Check out that custom tunnel ram intake and Rochester 2 bbl. carb off of a 400 small block Chevy Caprice.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Jim,

What are you doing with all of those neat A-series parts? Have you rebuilt the engine and put it in anything? 

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> Thanks guys,
> Now I have to figure out what I am going to do for a brake master cylinder setup. The stock master cylinder and booster seen in the picture has to be removed to clear the twin 40mm Dellorto carbs. I guess I'll have to go with a race car type system under the dash. Anybody ever seen this type of setup, or have any ideas for me?


 Update: The race master cylinders will definately _not_ fit under the original dash of a B210. All the guys that use them have race cars with the stock dash removed. I had to come up with another plan and I have finally done it.

I needed to move the master at least 2 1/2" to the left. I started measuring and my '91 [B13] Sentra SE-R parts car's clutch pedal was exactly what I needed! The top of it has the 2 1/2" offset I was seeking.










I still needed to re-engineer the pedal box though, and here is a picture of the result.










The original pedal box is on the left. This was more than just changing the pedal however. Notice that the mounting point and the brake light switch had to be altered as well. 










I used a piece of 1/2" round stock steel and threaded both sides of it. I secured the new bolt with nylon locking nuts on each end.

Here' a picture that illustrates the offset made ..... 










Yes, I later cut and welded in a piece of steel to close the original hole on the pedal box.

A picture of the finished product....










In addition to the pedal relocation, the vacuum booster had to be removed. Also, the factory master cylinder was too long and wouldn't fit behind the strut tower. My research revealed that a rebuilt master from an '86 [B11] Sentra would do the trick and shared the same 3/4" bore size as the original.










Shown are the new Ramflo air cleaners that now fit nicely. Engine is a freshly built 1608 with twin 40 mm Dellortos and really runs strong. As soon as I get about 500 miles on it, it's off to the local import drags with some 20" Hoosier slicks on the rear on Panasport wheels.  










Here the new front Euro-bumper [sourced from England] is installed. I've finished up the interior and was able to fit a Suzuki Swift GTi seat on the driver's side as well. Is this thing a sleeper or what? 

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## 71-521 (Jul 14, 2005)

Very nice ride and great craftsmanship!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

71-521 said:


> Very nice ride and great craftsmanship!


Thanks 71-521,

It's running really well and I plan to bolt some short 13" Hoosier slicks [on 13 x 6 on Panasport wheels I've got here] and try it out at the import drags here later this summer.


----------



## 4nismospeed (Sep 7, 2004)

That car looks great, a definite sleeper!! To answer your question blown, I still have the a15 but I sold the 5 speed which I regret. I think I finally found another b210 to put my motor in though but it turns out its an auto hopefully switching it over to a manual will be fairly trouble free. It looks like the pedal box is a bolt in so I don't think mine will be too much trouble if the car turns out to be in good shape overall. Jim


----------

